

Most-Popular Lists Breed More Popularity - estromberg
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124277816017037275.html

======
iamwil
This is one of the reasons why I don't think the front page should allow for
upvotes. Only in the new section.

~~~
twoz
Interesting.

Sometimes I scan the titles and give my votes to these articles on the
frontpage thus having these links saved in an easily retrievable list for
later consumption.

It would be nice to have a separate bookmarking capability distinct from the
ability to vote.

~~~
Hexstream
Seems to me this kind of behavior grossly encourages linkbait.

edit: In fact I'd be all for preventing voting on links before following them.
A nice, clean way to do it would be a bit of unobstrusive Javascript+cookies
to track which stories you've been to and hide the upvote link if you haven't
seen the story yet.

It's not secure but it doesn't have to. Implementing it this way has the
advantage of not having any bigger load on the server and still being able to
follow links to stories without contacting the HN server.

------
pedalpete
I would have assumed that their were algorithms which recognize that an
article was retrieved from the 'most popular' list and therefore not weight it
as much as a 'discovered link'.

------
noss
Even better, give each user a fixed set of random urls each day, and only
allow voting on those.

~~~
billswift
The problem with that is that most stories are not interesting to any
particular reader. I rarely even look at more than 20% of the stories, and
vote on even fewer. I doubt many people read even half.

